# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Thanh lý Encoder |||

## ducduy9104

1. Enc tương đối Omron 2000xung. Hàng đẹp sản xuất tại Japan không phải chị na, có luôn nối trục. Giá 800k.




2. Enc Heidenhain 5000xung (hàng spare part new 100% nobox) sản xuất tại Đức. Kèm theo bộ nội suy (2hand). Đầy đủ dây nối . Sử dụng như các loại enc tương đối khác, tham khảo chân cẳng link bên dưới (trang 80, 81) .
Giá 1tr5.







https://www.heidenhain.de/de_EN/php/...-0035/file.pdf

----------


## ducduy9104

Up lên cho các bác cần ạ, đang lục lọi coi còn gì bán luôn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Cho em hỏi ngu một tý, có bác nào biết cái bộ nội suy cho encoder nó có tác dụng gì không ạ, cho em xin ví dụ cụ thể với. Em cảm ơn!

----------


## duonghoang

> Cho em hỏi ngu một tý, có bác nào biết cái bộ nội suy cho encoder nó có tác dụng gì không ạ, cho em xin ví dụ cụ thể với. Em cảm ơn!


--- Em nghĩ cái box đó là bộ xử lý tín hiệu đi kèm với phần mềm riêng (hoặc đầu đọc) gì của nó để đọc số liệu.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ducduy9104

> --- Em nghĩ cái box đó là bộ xử lý tín hiệu đi kèm với phần mềm riêng (hoặc đầu đọc) gì của nó để đọc số liệu.


Bộ nội suy này chỉ có tác dụng là cho ra xung vuông thôi bác, cái hộp nội suy này chỉ có đầu vào là dây enc còn đầu ra là A,B,Z như những enc tương đối khác.

Enc này vòng quay max đến 12000 vòng nên sử dụng cho spindle được nhé.

----------

duonghoang, ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Bộ nội suy này chỉ có tác dụng là cho ra xung vuông thôi bác, cái hộp nội suy này chỉ có đầu vào là dây enc còn đầu ra là A,B,Z như những enc tương đối khác.
> 
> Enc này vòng quay max đến 12000 vòng nên sử dụng cho spindle được nhé.


 thế bác để cho em con 5k xung này nhé, để em về em chơi với nó. mà bác cho em hỏi đầu ra và đầu vào đều có gắc đấu nối rồi hả bác, chứ nó không có thì em chịu chết ah

----------


## ducduy9104

> thế bác để cho em con 5k xung này nhé, để em về em chơi với nó. mà bác cho em hỏi đầu ra và đầu vào đều có gắc đấu nối rồi hả bác, chứ nó không có thì em chịu chết ah


Có giắc ra Honda bác ạ, bác tháo cái vỏ giắc ra là thấy màu đây à.

----------


## duonghoang

> Bộ nội suy này chỉ có tác dụng là cho ra xung vuông thôi bác, cái hộp nội suy này chỉ có đầu vào là dây enc còn đầu ra là A,B,Z như những enc tương đối khác.
> 
> Enc này vòng quay max đến 12000 vòng nên sử dụng cho spindle được nhé.


--- Ah vậy là con này xung sóng sin, đợt em cũng dùng thử loại giống vầy nhưng cũng phải qua 1 mạch opam để ra xung vuông, còn quay vận tốc cao thì chưa thử là có dùng đc ko.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Có giắc ra Honda bác ạ, bác tháo cái vỏ giắc ra là thấy màu đây à.


 Thế bác để cho em con 2k xung vậy. chứ con kia em thấy em chưa đủ tuổi chơi với nó. Mà bác bảo đảm là nó hoạt động bình thường nhé, món này em ngu ngơ lắm :Frown:  . Bác nhắn cho em STK nhé . VCB là tốt nhất.

----------


## Ga con

> --- Ah vậy là con này xung sóng sin, đợt em cũng dùng thử loại giống vầy nhưng cũng phải qua 1 mạch opam để ra xung vuông, còn quay vận tốc cao thì chưa thử là có dùng đc ko.


Dùng Opamp cũng được nhưng chỉ có mode x1 thôi.
Dùng cái bộ nội suy kia nó điều chỉnh được độ phân giải, x1, x2, x4, x5,x... Em không có chính xác bộ này nên không biết chỉnh được bao nhiêu.

Thanks.

----------

duonghoang, ngocanhld2802

----------


## duonghoang

> Dùng Opamp cũng được nhưng chỉ có mode x1 thôi.
> Dùng cái bộ nội suy kia nó điều chỉnh được độ phân giải, x1, x2, x4, x5,x... Em không có chính xác bộ này nên không biết chỉnh được bao nhiêu.
> 
> Thanks.


--- Có 2 phases nên em cũng đc x4 bác ạ.

----------


## Ga con

Không bác.

X4 khi dịch từ Gray code sang pulse/dir là hiển nhiên rồi (cái này gọi là cpr để phân biệt với ppr)

Còn x em nói ở đây là từ 1 chu kỳ sin ra bao nhiêu xung vuông. Như con này chọn mode x4 thì nó sẽ ra 20.000ppr, đọc được 80.000cpr. Còn mình dùng opamp thì chỉ ra được 5.000ppr và đọc được 20.000cpr.

Ngày trước em bán cũng vài chục con DC servo có enc sin/cos 1000 chu kỳ/vòng cũng dùng mấy con comparator (khác opamp một chút là nó đầu ra cho tín hiệu số chứ không phải analog) để chuyển sang xung vuông 1000ppr.

Thanks.

----------

duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## ducduy9104

> Không bác.
> 
> X4 khi dịch từ Gray code sang pulse/dir là hiển nhiên rồi (cái này gọi là cpr để phân biệt với ppr)
> 
> Còn x em nói ở đây là từ 1 chu kỳ sin ra bao nhiêu xung vuông. Như con này chọn mode x4 thì nó sẽ ra 20.000ppr, đọc được 80.000cpr. Còn mình dùng opamp thì chỉ ra được 5.000ppr và đọc được 20.000cpr.
> 
> Ngày trước em bán cũng vài chục con DC servo có enc sin/cos 1000 chu kỳ/vòng cũng dùng mấy con comparator (khác opamp một chút là nó đầu ra cho tín hiệu số chứ không phải analog) để chuyển sang xung vuông 1000ppr.
> 
> Thanks.


Em nghĩ comparator là dùng op-amp chứ bác nhỉ?

Cái encoder này nó có 5000 line count tức trên đĩa có 5000 vạch 1 vòng, vậy thì 1 vòng nó có 5000 chu kỳ sin. Với bộ nội suy trên thì có 2 chế độ nội suy là 5-fold và 10-fold. Giả sử với 5-fold thì cứ 1 chu kỳ sin nó tạo ra 5 xung vuông trên mỗi ngõ ra A và B. Vậy là 1 vòng thì có 5000*5=25000 xung. Nếu đọc kiểu x4 (gặp cạnh xung A hoặc B là đọc) thì sẽ ra 25000*4=100000 counts. Tương tự với 10-fold thì sẽ có 200000 counts.

----------


## CKD

> Em nghĩ comparator là dùng op-amp chứ bác nhỉ?


Cơ bản thì 2 loại này có vẻ giống giống nhau.
- op-amp thì mạch đơn giản có hệ số khuếch đại là 1.


- comparator thì cũng là op-amp với hệ số khuếch đại rất lớn. Chỉ cần độ chênh lệch điện áp nhỏ ở ngỏ vào cũng đưa comparator vào trạng thái bảo hòa.


http://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/...ng-blocks.html
http://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/...omparator.html

----------


## nhatson

> Em nghĩ comparator là dùng op-amp chứ bác nhỉ?
> 
> Cái encoder này nó có 5000 line count tức trên đĩa có 5000 vạch 1 vòng, vậy thì 1 vòng nó có 5000 chu kỳ sin. Với bộ nội suy trên thì có 2 chế độ nội suy là 5-fold và 10-fold. Giả sử với 5-fold thì cứ 1 chu kỳ sin nó tạo ra 5 xung vuông trên mỗi ngõ ra A và B. Vậy là 1 vòng thì có 5000*5=25000 xung. Nếu đọc kiểu x4 (gặp cạnh xung A hoặc B là đọc) thì sẽ ra 25000*4=100000 counts. Tương tự với 10-fold thì sẽ có 200000 counts.


COMPARATOR cơ bản là 1 con opam tạo thành, chuyên dùng để comparator và ko biến ngược chứ ta thành opam được nữa
còn opamp thì có thể biến nó thành 1 con comparator và nhiều thứ khác nữa

----------


## ducduy9104

> COMPARATOR cơ bản là 1 con opam tạo thành, chuyên dùng để comparator và ko biến ngược chứ ta thành opam được nữa
> còn opamp thì có thể biến nó thành 1 con comparator và nhiều thứ khác nữa


Hồi nào giờ em ko đụng đến mấy con IC nên không biết là nó có bán cái con chuyên dụng để compare  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

> Cơ bản thì 2 loại này có vẻ giống giống nhau.
> - op-amp thì mạch đơn giản có hệ số khuếch đại là 1.
> 
> 
> - comparator thì cũng là op-amp với hệ số khuếch đại rất lớn. Chỉ cần độ chênh lệch điện áp nhỏ ở ngỏ vào cũng đưa comparator vào trạng thái bảo hòa.
> 
> 
> http://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/...ng-blocks.html
> http://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/...omparator.html


Chính xác cụ ạ.
Comparator là loại opamp hệ số khuếch đại vòng hở rất cao, không thiết kế hồi tiếp.
Opamp thì cần quan tâm rất nhiều thông số như tuyến tính, độ ồn, offset đầu vào, dòng ra, ổn định nhiệt...Comparator thì ít thông số hơn.  
Về giá thành thì comparator rẻ hơn Opamp rất rất nhiều lần. Có con opamp vài chục $ (OPA627 chẳng hạn) nhưng comparator thì chỉ vài chục cent. Giá ở thị trường VN cũng thế.

Mấy con comparator thông dụng như LM393, LM339... Còn opamp thông dụng như 741, 324, 4558, OP07...

Con IC dùng cho nội suy như trong cái bộ của bác ducduy em cũng đã dùng qua, quên mất tên. Em có share hình trong thớt chia sẻ về AC servo.

Thanks.

----------


## ducduy9104

Update 

Enc Omron đã ra đi. Fix giá enc Heidenhain new còn 1tr2.

Hiện tại em còn vài con Heidenhain hàng 2nd mã ROD436 còn rất mới (kèm bộ nội suy) giá 750k/bộ, bác nào cần liên hệ nhé.

----------

